# Twelve word stories...



## Fyrefox (Sep 13, 2021)

Using twelve words, write something that could come out of a type of story.  Your words may be in the form of one or two sentences.  For example:

_Ghosts are coming for me now; then they’ll be coming for YOU!  _


----------



## CAKCy (Sep 13, 2021)

Ghosts, really, tried coming for me...
They are still running away terrified...


----------



## Patch (Sep 13, 2021)

It was a dark and stormy night.  A scream pierced the air.


----------



## Fyrefox (Sep 16, 2021)

Something cold and wet was slowly dragging itself across the cellar floor…


----------



## Patch (Sep 16, 2021)

Unseen in the dark basement, he raised the hatchet above Sally's head.

@Fyrefox, do you want us to write a continuing story?  Or, is it okay to just pull 12 words out of the air that could be found in various stories?


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 16, 2022)

This heart felt love, and how it feels to lose it suddenly.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 17, 2022)

I'm so happy that we had the chance to meet like this.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 17, 2022)

It’s so wonderful we met in person versus by virtual dating website.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2022)

I never actually thought I would win the Bulwer Lytton Fiction Contest.*

*Held annually to award a prize for the worst opening sentence.  Bulwer-Lytton was responsible for that dark and stormy night.


----------



## Patch (Feb 17, 2022)

His slice across her neck guaranteed silence, but what an awful mess!!!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

I have never seen you looking so good as you look tonight!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2022)

Would I lie to you? You know I am incapable of lying.


----------



## Patch (Feb 24, 2022)

A knife sailed through the air, forever silencing the parrot's constant chatter.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 24, 2022)

Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Patch (Feb 25, 2022)

As I felt the handcuffs tightening, hope of ever seeing tomorrow evaporated.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2022)

More and more, trips to the supermarket are becoming exercises in futility.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 26, 2022)

Lately, trips to the gas station have become a painful financial experience.


----------



## Patch (Feb 26, 2022)

The tornado cut a path through town faster than NASCAR at Daytona.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 26, 2022)

The Paul Newman Cosmograph Daytona from Rolex sold at auction for $5.5M.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2022)

When she opened the box, she knew it wasn't a good idea.


----------



## Patch (Feb 27, 2022)

Her fingers, steady as Jell-O, defused the bomb disguised as a watch.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2022)

But little did she know what was waiting back at her home.


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 27, 2022)

No one wants to go camping anymore.
I've asked two daughters without success!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)

He did the thing that they said could never be done. Tada!


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 1, 2022)

Am I being harassed by 211 for reporting him for smoking pot.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)

No probably not. It’s more likely that 420 would handle that matter.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 1, 2022)

He left with his new queen, to build a castle for them.


----------



## Patch (Mar 4, 2022)

The suspect just was found dead in his blood splatter prison cell.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

They arrived at their destination in California. While the east is snow  covered


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2022)

The pot smoking caper ended badly, as I fully expected it to.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 6, 2022)

Where ever they are afar from,
me not one cares to help


----------



## Patch (Mar 9, 2022)

As the sun disappeared below the horizon, his heart beat its last.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 9, 2022)

Sometimes it's hot like now in
My apartment with the heat off


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 9, 2022)

You can never tell if someone is lying or telling the truth.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 9, 2022)

Until it's too late to catch them
Playing their head games galore


----------



## Patch (Mar 10, 2022)

Beginning the conversation with "Honestly..." was only the first lie he told.


----------



## Jace (Mar 10, 2022)

Let us remember, as time goes by...things will definitely get better.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2022)

Eternal optimists like to see sunshine and flowers all the time, but.


----------



## Patch (Mar 10, 2022)

Naked as a jaybird, he ran from the bank chased by auditors.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 10, 2022)

Remember to bring enough items of
Food for storage just in case


----------



## Kaila (Mar 11, 2022)

My days started out as planned;
Then bounced 'round like rubber bands.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 11, 2022)

Nothing is what it seems to be, especially marriage after the honeymoon.


----------



## Patch (Mar 11, 2022)

Escape hopes deflated faster than tires as they hit shards of glass.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2022)

Some drivers act as if they have left their brains at home.


----------



## Jace (Mar 11, 2022)

In these stressful times, it is best to be flexible and adaptable.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 11, 2022)

Where is all the joy for living
Gone to hiding in corners


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

Sometimes a small thing
brings me great, needed comfort.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 12, 2022)

Which, is..  in this matter however 
With China hitting us with Covid-19


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2022)

Is someone throwing their china at us, giving us a viral disease?


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 13, 2022)

NATURALLY, they are in bed with Russia
 a plot they dreamed up.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2022)

An interesting bit of fiction, using Covid as a ridiculous plot line.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 14, 2022)

You are specially designed to be much smarter than me for sure


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 14, 2022)

I hear what you say but I know that I’m really not.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 14, 2022)

Someone that outshines us both has taken that claim about plots criticism


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 14, 2022)

Well, for me, your light outshines them all and that’s a fact!


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 14, 2022)

No wonder here to forget about the main reason why for sure


----------



## Patch (Mar 16, 2022)

As she reached for the doorknob, her attacker tripped over the cat.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 16, 2022)

Some elevate themselves for the deep need to talk down their nose


----------



## Sunny (Mar 17, 2022)

This is supposed to be a fun game, not a propaganda forum.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 17, 2022)

Yes, the Games Section is meant to be fun and light topics.


----------



## Patch (Mar 17, 2022)

She suddenly realized it is impossible to escape with three flat tires.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 17, 2022)

Though 3 flat tires *is* better than four, meaning: _Less *is more!*_


----------



## Patch (Mar 17, 2022)

Fingernails sliced through the flesh on his cheek like knives through butter.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 17, 2022)

The weekend is here to fill up with 
fun invites to dinner


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2022)

The bluebirds and robins, outside my window,
are my welcome weekend guests.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 18, 2022)

Dancing for exercise to chase away boredom and some of the loneliness


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2022)

Despite body limitations, she would dance, swim, and run, in her dreams.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 19, 2022)

The warmth of Spring was on the horizon
 the end of winter!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2022)

Green tips poking out of the ground, and earthworms beginning to awaken.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 20, 2022)

At last, the first day of spring! And definitely none too soon.


----------



## Patch (Mar 20, 2022)

With the first robin of spring watched from the lawn, they kissed.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2022)

Those two lovebirds didn't care,
that the _early bird _got the worms.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 20, 2022)

Flowering trees, baby birds, sweet smelling air,
gentle breezes, delights of spring!


----------



## Patch (Mar 20, 2022)

The smell of spring rain wafted through open windows of her bedroom.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2022)

"No need to water gardens, " she said,
without anyone but cats listening.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2022)

My neighbor saw a bear in her garden, digging up her daffodils.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2022)

Was the bear a relative, friend or neighbor ...
Or simply random passerby?


----------



## Patch (Mar 22, 2022)

The black bear's bare behind bore bunches of bites from begrudging bees.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2022)

Harvesting honey has hellish horrors happening to hapless, harebrained, heedless, hirsute hunters.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 22, 2022)

Wherever one finds honey, also discovers bees;
Like forests, hidden by trees.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2022)

However, I like honey in my tea; that's the price I pay.


----------



## Patch (Mar 23, 2022)

"Honey, no tea for me since it's coffee I desire" he replied.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2022)

_Then go ahead, to the coffee shop;
I've other things to do.
_


----------



## Patch (Mar 23, 2022)

Just leave and go do whatever you want because we're done... finished!!!


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 10, 2022)

Is that really all there is? Why, I was just getting started!


----------



## Jace (Nov 10, 2022)

Getting started is the very best thing to do, good for you.


----------



## Patch (Nov 10, 2022)

You have won the battle against procrastination when you actually start something!


----------



## Jace (Nov 10, 2022)

You are absolutely right, there's no time like the present to start.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 11, 2022)

But by the time you start, the present quickly becomes the past.


----------



## Jace (Nov 11, 2022)

The past is something to look back upon and move quickly on.


----------



## Patch (Nov 11, 2022)

Yesterday is gone, leaving you to dream the dream of bright tomorrows.


----------



## Jace (Nov 11, 2022)

Dreaming dreams of a bright is a most wonderful thing to do.


----------



## Patch (Nov 12, 2022)

Kindness and compassion can make another person's dreams of tomorrow come true.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 12, 2022)

I dream of a day when tomorrow never comes. Is that crazy?


----------



## Patch (Nov 13, 2022)

What is defined as "crazy" to one may be normal to another.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 25, 2022)

If you build it they will come. But they won't be happy.


----------



## Patch (Nov 26, 2022)

Success... or imminent failure... can be quite unpredictable for a new venue.


----------

